# Sturmanskie 31681



## andy_s (Nov 7, 2009)

Old hat around here I reckon, but here is a Sturmanskie issued in/dated 1989. Calibre: 31659.










Quite colourful -










The lume on this one is in great condition:



















Nice case graining, also in good condition:



















The paper almost certainly doesn't relate to the watch, perhaps 'a' watch, but not this one though!

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## andy_s (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's a few more of the movement -




























Date is presumably 02-89; second quarter of 1989 -










A


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Well, that's fantastic. It certainly looks to be the real deal. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, that's the real deal!

Btw, that bracelet looks like a hair-puller nightmare... is it?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a great watch in excellent condition :thumbsup:



Kutusov said:


> Oh yeah, that's the real deal!
> 
> Btw, that bracelet looks like a hair-puller nightmare... is it?


defo a hair puller, I have one of them bracelets .............


----------

